# oversized sprockets



## Stihl Racer

Hey whats goin on, im building a 066 for some mild racing, just some local kinda races, im looking to find an oversrized sproket to fit a stock 066 clutch drum, cant find anything, must not be lookin in the right spot. any info, contacts web pages...anything would be of help. want something from like 12-15 tooth. thanks for any help


----------



## Macmuncher

Stihl Racer said:


> im building a 066 for some mild racing, want something from like 12-15 tooth. thanks for any help


 Without nitros a 66 would not have the balls to pull such a sprocket even cutting match sticks, now putting my fire suit on!


----------



## timberwolf

I find 10 good, maybe 11 in 8x8. Thats on gas, so going to nitro maybe 12. But a lot would depend on the chain.


----------



## Cut4fun

Madsens and Danzco


----------



## ricochet

Macmuncher said:


> Without nitros a 66 would not have the balls to pull such a sprocket even cutting match sticks, now putting my fire suit on!


Macmuncher:

Please share your secret with putting nitros on the 066 as that is my latest problem with my project saw.

Thanks:

Ricochet


----------



## Macmuncher

ricochet said:


> Macmuncher:
> 
> Please share your secret with putting nitros on the 066 as that is my latest problem with my project saw.
> 
> Thanks:
> 
> Ricochet


The one big secret is to put in more fuel when you hit the go button as nitro is a dry fuel, lock up's happen quick!! so you must have a pair of solinoids one for nitro and one for more gas ! The biggest problem with a 66 is you would have no where to put the battery that is required to operate the system, 84 -88's you can put it behind the starter cover! Check the pics out in the gallery at Madsens.com of the 084 that Dave built to run nitros! dont forget to much makes a bit pile of alloy quickly.
Some run a fogger system at the carb mouth, some put it sraight into the manifold. You can buy what is like a soda stream cannister (bout 4in long) with a trigger arangment for a quick straight hit, my friend put this on a 110 honda made a big difference for about 1.5 seconds! not long enough to do harm! 1.5 seconds to a saw is a lot!!


----------



## saws43

*sprockets*

i have lots of rims and spurs


----------



## Wolfcsm

saws43 said:


> i have lots of rims and spurs



I am looking for two:

an 8 pin, small STIHL rim for a 310

an 8 pin, large STIHL .404 for my 880

Would you have either?

Hal


----------



## gink595

Wolfcsm said:


> I am looking for two:
> 
> an 8 pin, small STIHL rim for a 310
> 
> an 8 pin, large STIHL .404 for my 880
> 
> Would you have either?
> 
> Hal



Danzco will have the 8 pin for the small spline and you should be able to get the 8 pin from the dealer, nothing special about that one. A 8 pin on a 310??Stock?


----------



## K&K sprocket

the older type spur sprockets run the best.


----------



## ash9ohm7

Try piltz on e bay

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave

piltz ?
lol


----------



## Huskybill

Nitrous and a turbo. Lol

There’s a few things to do to a smaller power head to speed up the cutting. A 16” bar with a razor sharp skip tooth chain. Rim and clutch drum.

I actually setup my Husqvarna 2100 for the speed cutting at the local fairs. I had two fairs a week apart. I figured why change the saw back for work. I ran her cutting firewood. I loved the 100cc saw with the 16” bar with the 8 tooth rim. I ran the 404” chisel chain and filed out the gullet.


----------

